# Do you guys have any medical conditions that could affect your cycling?



## Randombiker9 (20 Feb 2018)

I'm actually type 1 diabetic (have been since i was 7yrs) but i don't let this get in the way of me cycling. However it could affect me if it was to have a hypo (low blood sugar) because myself when my bloods low. I get tingiling/shaking hands, tired, hungry, loose concentration and those that don't know if you don't treat it after those warning sings you can end up getting slurred speech, seizures, coma etc... So to avoid this i do less insulin the meal i've had before i cycle and i now i've started to test before cycling (even though it's not the law to unlike in a car i just prefer too. ). It also stops motorists thinking your drunk (as some people do think that according to google.) on the other end if my blood goes to high i personally can get annoyed at pretty much anyone and do stupid stuff so i try to avoid getting high incase i did something stupid or got cross at a stupid driver etc...
(Type 1 diabeties is a auto immune disease which attack the cells in the pancreas so therefor you can't produce any insulin. So i always have to test my blood and do insulin injections every time i eat and at bedtime 
Feel free to share if you have any medical conditions?


----------



## Randombiker9 (20 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5158313, member: 259"]Yes recovering from a knee injury + surgery. Not allowed to cycle except extreme looking, so that's pretty much that.[/QUOTE]
That's must be annoying. Did you get that injury from cycling or another reason?


----------



## vickster (20 Feb 2018)

Lots of joint issues, seemingly inflammatory arthritis and the good old osteo variety in foot and knee

I get pain primarily, hills are most painful, restricts the distances I can do without a good rest


----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2018)

After effects from failed spinal surgery , 2 discs removed, facetectomy and spinal fusion with rods and screws, and broke my neck last November , just started to ride a recumbent trike as riding a conventional bike was giving me no end of grief, all is well on the recumbent.


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2018)

Orthapaedic issues in my right arm/shoulder. Can affect grip, comfort, endurance, and for a while even my ability to ride at all.

Really bad Nurembergs that get caught in the spokes.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Feb 2018)

Maybe not really what you might have in mind, but I am greedy, both for food and booze. This does affect my cycling. I feel this is holding me back and without this infliction I could perform a lot better.....


----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2018)

yeah... but... is skol actually classed as booze


----------



## Sharky (20 Feb 2018)

In last 10 yrs, both collar bones and a fractured pelvis, but just suffering from age now.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2018)

Epilepsy, I'm usually the last to find out I've had a fit/seizure/episode. Plenty say I shouldn't be riding a bike because of it. But a line has to be drawn somewhere. Do I stop crossing the roads for the same reason?

Never had one whilst cycling though.


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Feb 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> I'm actually type 1 diabetic (have been since i was 7yrs) but i don't let this get in the way of me cycling. However it could affect me if it was to have a hypo (low blood sugar) because myself when my bloods low. I get tingiling/shaking hands, tired, hungry, loose concentration and those that don't know if you don't treat it after those warning sings you can end up getting slurred speech, seizures, coma etc... So to avoid this i do less insulin the meal i've had before i cycle and i now i've started to test before cycling (even though it's not the law to unlike in a car i just prefer too. ). It also stops motorists thinking your drunk (as some people do think that according to google.) on the other end if my blood goes to high i personally can get annoyed at pretty much anyone and do stupid stuff so i try to avoid getting high incase i did something stupid or got cross at a stupid driver etc...
> (Type 1 diabeties is a auto immune disease which attack the cells in the pancreas so therefor you can't produce any insulin. So i always have to test my blood and do insulin injections every time i eat and at bedtime
> Feel free to share if you have any medical conditions?


From what you have said there it sounds like every human on the planet other than your pancreas is not producing insulin .


----------



## slowmotion (20 Feb 2018)

Right now, I have a fracture of the lateral malleolus healing in my left ankle. That put the kibosh on cycling for the last four and a half weeks but I gingerly went out for the first time last night. It's sore due to traumatised ligaments but the bone seems to have knitted very well.


----------



## midlife (20 Feb 2018)

Basically I'm just knackered by age  . Can you not be trialled for an insulin pump?


----------



## Colin_P (21 Feb 2018)

Dodgy heart, heart electrics not heart plumbing (as yet). I have an embedded defib/pacemaker and take sh*t tonnes of drugs which give me a chemically governed maximum heart rate of about 115bpm. Over the last five years I've dropped dead once a year and been shocked back to life by the implanted defib. One of the drugs I have to take is a really nasty one and can have lots of very unpleasant side effects, one of which (liver damage) I've just been given a referal to Chemical Pathology. It makes getting up out of the chair and out on the bike a bit tricky sometimes. 

Slow and steady lets the dog see the rabbit with me.


----------



## gbb (21 Feb 2018)

Caught tuberculosis about 4 or 5 years ago which led to pneumonia and pleuisy. All treated long since but two years off the bike, a loss of stamina and a sore side if I exercise heavy (permanent lung adhesion) leave me struggling somewhat.

Now I have osteo arthritis which leaves me incredibly stiff and sore in the morning...and tired and achy at the end of the work day.

Going to restart my 14 mile each way commute once the weather improves....but it' going to be hard


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Maybe not really what you might have in mind, but I am greedy, both for food and booze. This does affect my cycling. I feel this is holding me back and without this infliction I could perform a lot better.....


Amen brother. I feel your pain.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Feb 2018)

Other than a big Titanium rod holding my Leg together and a non-union fracture in my left Collarbone and Arthritis I'm fine.


----------



## Shortandcrisp (21 Feb 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Other than a big Titanium rod holding my Leg together and a non-union fracture in my left Collarbone and Arthritis I'm fine.



Yep, except for the damaged spinal cord through C4-C6, I’m also absolutely fine.


----------



## Welsh wheels (21 Feb 2018)

Asthma. On some bike rides I will be fine and on others I will be coughing my lungs up.


----------



## youngoldbloke (21 Feb 2018)

Recently diagnosed peripheral vascular disease. Numerous arteries affected including femoral and iliac both legs. Serious surgery possible, but potentially risky - even possible amputation/s. Hence conservative approach currently, but cycling now restricted to painful few miles - 8 miles the other day, best this year! It's a bu99er!


----------



## Jody (21 Feb 2018)

Welsh wheels said:


> Asthma. On some bike rides I will be fine and on others I will be coughing my lungs up.



Same here but mainly in winter. Never had it until a few years ago and some nights it can be really bad when I get back inside. Have to keep remembering my inhaler and buff when the temps are really low.

Other than that its mainly my back that cuases issues but I find oddly even when I struggle to walk biking is OK ish if I stay in the saddle. When its gone though I wont be doing anything other than taking tablets and struggling to walk at a very jaunty angle.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (21 Feb 2018)

Another asthmatic here. The preventer works most of the time, and I tell the doctor what dosage works, not the other way round. It's never stopped me getting on the bike.


----------



## Licramite (21 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5158325, member: 259"]Not from cycling, it's a hereditary knee thing they think, so they took a few bits out to avoid big problems coming up, but seems to be going OK.[/QUOTE]
You can get bikes that operate using your arms I believe, maybe an electric bike might be the answer
I cracked my patella year before last and its only end of last year it finally shorted itself out. - cycling seems to be self defeating - but I blame it on pedal clips -bloody lethal they is.

Apart from that I had a heart valve problem for years , but its fixed know , its a bit of pig.


----------



## ozboz (21 Feb 2018)

lower left leg muscle atrophy and nerve problem , but only restricts riding out of saddle , just working on it with Ankling , something I have just the other day on another thread , but a mere itch on the nose compared to some CCers problems , so I'll shut up and put up !!


----------



## C R (21 Feb 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> I'm actually type 1 diabetic (have been since i was 7yrs) but i don't let this get in the way of me cycling. However it could affect me if it was to have a hypo (low blood sugar) because myself when my bloods low. I get tingiling/shaking hands, tired, hungry, loose concentration and those that don't know if you don't treat it after those warning sings you can end up getting slurred speech, seizures, coma etc... So to avoid this i do less insulin the meal i've had before i cycle and i now i've started to test before cycling (even though it's not the law to unlike in a car i just prefer too. ). It also stops motorists thinking your drunk (as some people do think that according to google.) on the other end if my blood goes to high i personally can get annoyed at pretty much anyone and do stupid stuff so i try to avoid getting high incase i did something stupid or got cross at a stupid driver etc...
> (Type 1 diabeties is a auto immune disease which attack the cells in the pancreas so therefor you can't produce any insulin. So i always have to test my blood and do insulin injections every time i eat and at bedtime
> Feel free to share if you have any medical conditions?



Type 1 here as well, though I was an old fart (22) when I was diagnosed. Take the same precautions you mention. Once had a hypo during a ride, just couldn't concentrate on the road. Stopped, filled up with glucose tablets and waited until my head stopped buzzing. Since then I am more careful about testing before setting off.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Feb 2018)

I suffer from toofartigo.

(Oh, and I also have kidney disease and the meds affect my energy levels.)


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2018)

C R said:


> Type 1 here as well, though I was an old fart (22) when I was diagnosed. Take the same precautions you mention. Once had a hypo during a ride, just couldn't concentrate on the road. Stopped, filled up with glucose tablets and waited until my head stopped buzzing. Since then I am more careful about testing before setting off.


It isn't just diabetics who suffer that problem - I have experienced it on several occasions and it isn't nice! (A.K.A. '_Bonking_', '_The Knock_' or '_Being Hit By The Man With The Hammer_'.)

I had problems with blood clots which left me with a damaged left leg. It doesn't really affect my cycling much but my leg can get very swollen if I don't elevate it when I am not moving.

I think I may have the same kind of lung adhesion that @gbb mentioned above. I have a permanent sensation of pressure in my left lung which was the more badly damaged of the 2. I can't make the same kind of extreme efforts on the bike that I used to - If I try, I get short of breath much more easily and my heart rhythm goes wonky. It doesn't hold me back in everyday cycling, but it means that I am never able to keep up with fit riders when they up their pace.


----------



## C R (21 Feb 2018)

ColinJ said:


> It isn't just diabetics who suffer that problem - I have experienced it on several occasions and it isn't nice! (A.K.A. '_Bonking_', '_The Knock_' or '_Being Hit By The Man With The Hammer_'.)
> 
> I had problems with blood clots which left me with a damaged left leg. It doesn't really affect my cycling much but my leg can get very swollen if I don't elevate it when I am not moving.



Yep, I remember when I was diagnosed a friend that was into cycling (I wasn't then) describing those symptoms. I guess the difference is that for a healthy rider you are only likely to suffer that in a long, hard ride. For a diabetic it will happen if the insulin injected is not matched to the level of exercise and food intake. When it happened to me I was out on a puny eight mile ride.


----------



## gbb (21 Feb 2018)

ColinJ said:


> It isn't just diabetics who suffer that problem - I have experienced it on several occasions and it isn't nice! (A.K.A. '_Bonking_', '_The Knock_' or '_Being Hit By The Man With The Hammer_'.)
> 
> I had problems with blood clots which left me with a damaged left leg. It doesn't really affect my cycling much but my leg can get very swollen if I don't elevate it when I am not moving.
> 
> I think I may have the same kind of lung adhesion that @gbb mentioned above. I have a permanent sensation of pressure in my left lung which was the more badly damaged of the 2. I can't make the same kind of extreme efforts on the bike that I used to - If I try, I get short of breath much more easily and my heart rhythm goes wonky. It doesn't hold me back in everyday cycling, but it means that I am never able to keep up with fit riders when they up their pace.


Ironically I had someone say to me once, your legs are the most important bit with cycling. 
They're not, the lungs are I replied.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Feb 2018)

Mines ulcerative colitis..and B12
I just dont have long ride stamina or a lot of fizz,which annoys me ,i can do steady but i want to go at it like a 25 yr old but it wont happen, i just go flat and cant recover ..

Im very fit compared to a lot so i cant really grumble


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2018)

C R said:


> Yep, I remember when I was diagnosed a friend that was into cycling (I wasn't then) describing those symptoms. I guess the difference is that for a healthy rider you are only likely to suffer that in a long, hard ride. For a diabetic it will happen if the insulin injected is not matched to the level of exercise and food intake. When it happened to me I was out on a puny eight mile ride.


Yes, I would have to be riding hard for at least 2-3 hours without having eaten/drunk enough for it to happen.


----------



## Randombiker9 (21 Feb 2018)

Interesting guys




C R said:


> Type 1 here as well, though I was an old fart (22) when I was diagnosed. Take the same precautions you mention. Once had a hypo during a ride, just couldn't concentrate on the road. Stopped, filled up with glucose tablets and waited until my head stopped buzzing. Since then I am more careful about testing before setting off.



You got diagnosed quite late, i got diagnosed when i was 7. luckily i've never had a hypo during cycling. But at least you realised on time. But the way i think about it if you didn't test before you cycle and you were low but didn't realise till it's too late and you cause an accident. Technically with the law wouldn't you get prosecuted? if you were to be at fault?. Because technically even though having hypos isn't your fault it's still in your control to take care of yourself? 
i've also wondered this as it's the law to test before driving but how come not for bikes? even though their technically considered veichles.


----------



## Randombiker9 (21 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Maybe not really what you might have in mind, but I am greedy, both for food and booze. This does affect my cycling. I feel this is holding me back and without this infliction I could perform a lot better.....


Can't you avoid being greedy by getting or eating less food or not spending as much money on food?


----------



## I like Skol (21 Feb 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> Can't you avoid being greedy by getting or eating less food or not spending as much money on food?


----------



## Randombiker9 (21 Feb 2018)

Cuchilo said:


> From what you have said there it sounds like every human on the planet other than your pancreas is not producing insulin .


Why do you say that?


----------



## C R (22 Feb 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> You got diagnosed quite late, i got diagnosed when i was 7.



Yep, I was an old fart compared to most people, it was a bit strange, as most other patients attending the education sessions and activities were children. It was obvious that the education programs were aimed at children, with very little thought for people like me, but I just got on with it and made it work.



Randombiker9 said:


> luckily i've never had a hypo during cycling. But at least you realised on time. But the way i think about it if you didn't test before you cycle and you were low but didn't realise till it's too late and you cause an accident. Technically with the law wouldn't you get prosecuted? if you were to be at fault?. Because technically even though having hypos isn't your fault it's still in your control to take care of yourself?
> i've also wondered this as it's the law to test before driving but how come not for bikes? even though their technically considered veichles.



I think that day just was a freak, I was fine when I left home, but as I was half way through the ride I noticed I couldn't keep a steady pace, and then my ears were buzzing, so I could tell I wasn't fine. I have good hypo symptoms, so it wasn't a problem. Regarding liability you are right, when driving I always test before setting off, and legally, the police can request to see your tester and test results if anything were to happen, I guess it would be the same with the bike.



ColinJ said:


> Yes, I would have to be riding hard for at least 2-3 hours without having eaten/drunk enough for it to happen.



It was interesting discussing hypos with my specialist at the time, he was adamant that nobody could get a hypo unless on insulin treatment, so I got my cyclist friend to describe the symptoms to him. He is a scientist, as well as a doctor, so he found it quite interesting, and went off and did some reading on the effects of exercise on glucose levels of sports people, and was really happy to have learnt something new.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Feb 2018)

I'm blind in one eye,so judging car distances when pulling out at junctions takes a bit of concentration. I don't know what i'm doing but it's a bit like a rugby player attempting a conversion. You see them mentally lining up the path and distance they want the ball to follow. I look at an approaching vehicle and draw a mental line along the road,moving from them to where i am. I don't know what they call it but it does help.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2018)

C R said:


> It was interesting discussing hypos with my specialist at the time, he was adamant that nobody could get a hypo unless on insulin treatment, so I got my cyclist friend to describe the symptoms to him. He is a scientist, as well as a doctor, so he found it quite interesting, and went off and did some reading on the effects of exercise on glucose levels of sports people, and was really happy to have learnt something new.


It's amazing to me that a scientist/doctor would NOT be aware of it! I've seen videos and films like this one many times over the past 40-50 years ...


----------



## C R (22 Feb 2018)

ColinJ said:


> It's amazing to me that a scientist/doctor would NOT be aware of it! I've seen videos and films like this one many times over the past 40-50 years ...




It was surprising to me, and then to him too, that it wasn't widely known in the diabetes community. The reason he thought that a healthy person could not have hypos was that the textbooks on diabetes used in medical schools stated as fact that a healthy person will not get hypos, because they will never have too much insulin. In reality that assertion is true, but misses the point that a healthy person may get themselves into the situation that their glycogen reserves are depleted to such an extent that a hypo happens, because the body control mechanisms can't respond fast enough.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2018)

C R said:


> It was surprising to me, and then to him too, that it wasn't widely known in the diabetes community. The reason he thought that a healthy person could not have hypos was that the textbooks on diabetes used in medical schools stated as fact that a healthy person will not get hypos, because they will never have too much insulin. In reality that assertion is true, but misses the point that *a healthy person may get themselves into the situation that their glycogen reserves are depleted to such an extent that a hypo happens, because the body control mechanisms can't respond fast enough.*


That is what happened to me on this ride. Different cause, similar effect ...  <--- what my mind felt like at the roadside!


----------



## C R (22 Feb 2018)

ColinJ said:


> That is what happened to me on this ride. Different cause, similar effect ...  <--- what my mind felt like at the roadside!



I know the feeling!


----------



## jay clock (22 Feb 2018)

Yes, but not going to say on here! Suffice to say that the good news is that cycling is allegedly a good treatment so I am off this weekend to cycle across America....


----------



## Glow worm (22 Feb 2018)

Occasional heart palpitations which normally go away if I slow down a bit.
Another condition I have, and this may help some on here, is a severe, cramp like pain, a sort of 'knotting up' feeling in my quads and glutes. It can last for days and make even walking difficult and cycling impossible. After many years, two biopsies and lots of tests I finally found the cause on another cycling forum, where others suffered same. It seems a cyclist only complaint.
The cause in short summary, I produce too much glycogen, and if I don't burn it up sufficiently, it damages the muscle fibres causing severe pain. The answer- it's good - I need to do more cycling! As long as I don't have more than 2 rest days I'm fine and this explains why I used to get it a lot while on holiday and away from the bike.
I still get the occasional twinge but nothing like the crushing pain of before.
Link


----------



## Randombiker9 (22 Feb 2018)

C R said:


> Yep, I was an old fart compared to most people, it was a bit strange, as most other patients attending the education sessions and activities were children. It was obvious that the education programs were aimed at children, with very little thought for people like me, but I just got on with it and made it work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah that's true (long story i was in minor trouble with police once but not very serious so i didn't have to go to court/arrested etc.. and not related to cycling it's a long story PM me if you want to know about it but they still told me to send my blood sugar readings)

yeah i know being 18 i'm not a child anymore so i hardly see any diabetic activities most of them are aimed up to 15yrs. the i actually did a diabetic camp back when i was 15 but its ashame there's not anything for adults.


----------



## PenttitheFinn (22 Feb 2018)

Ruptured Patella tendons, currently 19 weeks after injury, 1 week after removal of circgage wires and I am ok off crutches for short walks. I was able to cycle on a turbo for ~ 1min x 3 per day prior to the wire removal, but too soon to give it another go. A lifetime of limited flexibility, neck and back injuries have plagued my cycling, but at 60yrs I am eager to keep and improve what fitness I have. Incidentally to keep me amused and to aid comfort, I have increased tyre width and fitted a shorter crankset. I know Vickster has a lot of experience in this area, so it will be interesting to hear his comments.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Feb 2018)

PenttitheFinn said:


> I know Vickster has a lot of experience in this area, so it will be interesting to hear his comments.


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


>


Huh?


----------



## I like Skol (23 Feb 2018)

PenttitheFinn said:


> I know Vickster has a lot of experience in this area, so it will be interesting to hear his comments.





I like Skol said:


>





vickster said:


> Huh?





ianrauk said:


> Blimey! Is Arch a woman?


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2018)

Ah ok


----------



## mjr (23 Feb 2018)

Licramite said:


> You can get bikes that operate using your arms I believe,


Yeah, handcycles. I've been on a few group rides with a recumbent handcyclist. It's kind of odd seeing the derailleur upside down but that trike's a work of art. I can't keep up with him when he really goes but he's very kind and slows down to ride with us heavyweights


----------



## gbb (5 Mar 2018)

A reminder for me of the after effects....a small ride Saturday after a lean winter (mileage wise) and Christ my side is hurting when I inhale.
Not sure if it feels like pleuisy again or just a pulled muscle...but it's exactly where my lung adhesion is.
Monitoring it quite closely, breathing cold air may have irritated it.


----------



## alicat (5 Mar 2018)

Congenital laziness.


----------



## mjr (7 Mar 2018)

I've struggled with the question. I've two conditions that could affect my cycling but don't normally. One is random and can be controlled by eschewing certain current fashions. The other doesn't directly affect it but the statin treatment I suffered for it for 10+ years led to extreme muscle pain, mostly while cycling.


----------



## byegad (7 Mar 2018)

At over 65, my repeat prescription list has just hit page 5. Many of my ailments are minor, transient but repeating at odd intervals.

However I do have hypertension, arthritis and asthma that are potential issues while cycling. At the moment the asthma has the possibility of 'an upgrade' to COPD. So I'm not riding at the moment.


----------



## Alan O (7 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> Yeah, handcycles. I've been on a few group rides with a recumbent handcyclist. It's kind of odd seeing the derailleur upside down but that trike's a work of art. I can't keep up with him when he really goes but he's very kind and slows down to ride with us heavyweights


I met a guy riding a hand-powered trike a year or so ago. Using hands for both power and steering looked like an impossible act of coordination to me, but he'd mastered it and was able to go at an impressive pace.


----------



## Alan O (7 Mar 2018)

I have a condition that potentially _could_ affect my cycling, but fortunately doesn't - cardiovascular disease. I had a heart attack and quadruple bypass 11 years ago, but the new plumbing works fine and I don't suffer any ill effects - and I don't have to adjust my cycling (or any other activities) because of it.


----------



## PenttitheFinn (7 Mar 2018)

vickster said:


> Ah ok


So you are not the same Vickster who posts on the KneeGuru site !


----------



## vickster (7 Mar 2018)

PenttitheFinn said:


> So you are not the same Vickster who posts on the KneeGuru site !


Yes I am. I'm female there too!


----------



## PenttitheFinn (7 Mar 2018)

vickster said:


> Yes I am. I'm female there too!


I am so sorry, I have only just realised my mistake, but I am a man after all!


----------



## Andrew_P (7 Mar 2018)

Well the Gender mistake and then the inter forum stalking gave me a laugh!! 

I have too many at the moment I have cycled in the last 12 months less than a normal month :-( Planning to try and get the swing of it going again once it warms up a bit not sure freezing wind on my face would help much at the moment,


----------



## raleighnut (7 Mar 2018)

PenttitheFinn said:


> I am so sorry, I have only just realised my mistake, but I am a man after all!


Not only a man but from Finland too,


View: https://youtu.be/-kCQIk5-v1o


----------



## CharlesF (7 Mar 2018)

meta lon said:


> Mines ulcerative colitis..and B12
> I just dont have long ride stamina or a lot of fizz,which annoys me ,i can do steady but i want to go at it like a 25 yr old but it wont happen, i just go flat and cant recover ..
> 
> Im very fit compared to a lot so i cant really grumble



As a fellow UC sufferer you have my sympathy. I had a botched op to remove my colon and ended up with a poorly performing ileoanal pouch which means any ride of a decent distance needs a day's warning so I can fast. All very frustrating.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Mar 2018)

BTW @PenttitheFinn I should tell you I lived with a girl from Jyvaskyla for 3 years, I can swear quite well in Finnish.


----------



## fossyant (7 Mar 2018)

I'll leave the bit missing out of my L1 following a big accident.. It makes me very cautious/in pain and I can't ride 5000 miles a year, more like 800...but off road, so they count like 20x  

One "married man's op", went wrong. Further surgery. Now have to take meds to get hormones near low normal, otherwise totally knackered ! Literally.  Never again.. such a stupid situation

Other than that, still walking and cycling. Can't complain. Might not have been able to do it.  I'm still not on the settee in horrible weather, like most people...


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Mar 2018)

An after effect from epilepsy as a kid is riding in winter when the sun is low and the light flickers with tree and hedge branches. I have to look away from the flickering light, which is roughly 90° away from the direction I'm heading. This can be a little exciting sometimes!


----------



## raleighnut (7 Mar 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> An after effect from epilepsy as a kid is riding in winter when the sun is low and the light flickers with tree and hedge branches. I have to look away from the flickering light, which is roughly 90° away from the direction I'm heading. This can be a little exciting sometimes!


----------



## mjr (7 Mar 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> An after effect from epilepsy as a kid is riding in winter when the sun is low and the light flickers with tree and hedge branches. I have to look away from the flickering light, which is roughly 90° away from the direction I'm heading. This can be a little exciting sometimes!


That reminds me that I've actually got some eye conditions that are helpful to cycling! Firstly, I'm oversensitive to contrast, so I can read roadsigns from daft distances, especially reflective ones.

Secondly, in very bright sunshine, I can still see where I'm going but a sort of reversed... but that's not only helpful on cycleways, not carriageways because any following motorists still can't see.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> An after effect from epilepsy as a kid is riding in winter when the sun is low and the light flickers with tree and hedge branches. I have to look away from the flickering light, which is roughly 90° away from the direction I'm heading. This can be a little exciting sometimes!


I have never suffered from epilepsy but I do sometimes have that problem with the low sun and trees, and also with heavy-duty fences.


----------



## PenttitheFinn (8 Mar 2018)

raleighnut said:


> BTW @PenttitheFinn I should tell you I lived with a girl from Jyvaskyla for 3 years, I can swear quite well in Finnish.


In truth I have lived in the UK all my life, but have spent a lot of time there. One of my cousins daughters lives in Jyvaskyla, and I will be in Lapland at the end of the month when she will also be visiting, but no cycling this time, unlike last summer when I was chased by horseflies when cycling the forest tracks in 30degs temp Hölkyn kölkyn


----------



## ADarkDraconis (10 Mar 2018)

I have a tumor on my right hip, right at the joint, that is benign but sizeable and due to its pressure it sometimes gives me hip pain. My lungs are shot due to growing up with heavy chain smoking parents while being allergic to cigarette smoke and then also having pneumonia as a child in combination- they are my biggest weakness in any activity and it makes me angry. I am deaf in one ear so I never hear cars coming up (a rearview mirror is necessity for me!). I have small rocks embedded in one knee from a childhood crash and they sometimes grind against the bone so a bit of knee pain at times. Also strangely I have a toe on each foot (the ones next to each big toe) where the socket is too shallow so my toes will just randomly pop out of socket! It is a hereditary thing, my brother and daughter have it on the exact same toes. It is terribly inconvenient when it happens not only cycling but while walking around at work, driving, or having that toe-curling moment at home...

Overall just little crackly stuff, and others that don't come into play while cycling, but I consider myself fairly healthy and active. Good on everyone here for not letting physical stuff get in the way of what you love!!!


----------



## cyberknight (10 Mar 2018)

I have lackofsleepitis today 
3 farking hours i managed to get after coming off nights before mini ck 1 woke me up screaming his head off cus his tablet wouldnt switch on.


----------



## Julia9054 (10 Mar 2018)

Relatively serious but well controlled asthma.
I have beta-agonist blood levels that would make Chris Froome look like he's just playing at it! One of the side effects of all the medication is a fast heart rate. Don't know if that affects my cycling or not but I decided to stop measuring it as it was turning me into a hypochondriac!
The only real effect is that I don't cycle when I have a cold as it turning into a chest infection would be relatively more serious for me. I don't get colds all that often as I work in a school and therefore have the immune system of an ox!


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Mar 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> therefore have the immune system of an ox!



You must be right about that - I've never seen an ox with a hankie.

On a more serious note, I've had more colds and sniffles since I packed in smoking a couple of months ago than I've had for years.

I believe that's quite a common reaction to coming off the tabs.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> On a more serious note, I've had more colds and sniffles since I packed in smoking a couple of months ago than I've had for years.
> 
> I believe that's quite a common reaction to coming off the tabs.


Oh, well done! 

No more cigar breaks on our forum rides then...


----------



## Heltor Chasca (10 Mar 2018)

Anxiety and depression can give me a thumping occasionally. Meant to be on a 200 Audax today, but without blue skies and a lack of precipitation, I couldn’t face it. My Wahoo Kickr Snap has been a saviour.

But don’t mention the war.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Mar 2018)

ColinJ said:


> No more cigar breaks on our forum rides then...



Hardly good motivation is it - more colds and fewer stops on rides.

I thought stopping smoking was meant to be a positive thing.


----------



## vickster (10 Mar 2018)

Better a bit of snot than one or more of a number of different cancers, COPD, atherosclerosis, erectile dysfunction, you don't stink and have more money...win win win


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Hardly good motivation is it - more colds and fewer stops on rides.
> 
> I thought stopping smoking was meant to be a positive thing.


I think it took about 6 months before my lungs felt fully recovered from my 5 years of smoking.

Obviously, you could still stop on rides. Now though, you'd be stopping to get your breath back rather than to lose a bit more of it! 

I had a few mates who had been heavy smokers for 30+ years and who swore that they couldn't give up. They eventually _did _though and none of them regretted it once they had struggled through the '_mourning period_'.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Mar 2018)

vickster said:


> Better a bit of snot than one or more of a number of different cancers, COPD, atherosclerosis, erectile dysfunction, you don't stink and have more money...win win win



Nicely put.



ColinJ said:


> I think it took about 6 months before my lungs felt fully recovered from my 5 years of smoking.
> 
> Obviously, you could still stop on rides. Now though, you'd be stopping to get your breath back rather than to lose a bit more of it!
> 
> I had a few mates who had been heavy smokers for 30+ years and who swore that they couldn't give up. They eventually _did _though and none of them regretted it once they had struggled through the '_mourning period_'.



Thanks for the encouraging words.

On the bright side, I wasn't tetchy in the first week or two and nor have I been extra hungry, which I gather are two common side effects.


----------



## matth411 (10 Mar 2018)

Along with anxiety/depression and laziness the main medical medical condition that affects my cycling is an eating disorder. 

Condition is Achalasia. Which basically means that my oesophagus is closed at the entry to the stomach, making it pretty hard to eat "proper" food when out riding with limited water supply. A normal sized meal can take up to a litre of liquid to force food through to the stomach. 

When out on the bike, I only have 1 litre with me so have to make the decision of hydrate properly or wait until I eat.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2018)

matth411 said:


> Along with anxiety/depression and laziness the main medical medical condition that affects my cycling is an eating disorder.
> 
> Condition is Achalasia. Which basically means that my oesophagus is closed at the entry to the stomach, making it pretty hard to eat "proper" food when out riding with limited water supply. A normal sized meal can take up to a litre of liquid to force food through to the stomach.
> 
> When out on the bike, I only have 1 litre with me so have to make the decision of hydrate properly or wait until I eat.


Yikes - I had never heard of that condition - that sounds nasty!

I would make up energy drinks to take with me if I had that condition and eat when I got back.

I have 2 bottle cages on my bike and have 750 mL drinks bottles so that is 1.5 L capacity.

If you buy a Camelbak (or similar product) you could carry up to 2-3 L of water/energy drink in that.


----------



## matth411 (10 Mar 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Yikes - I had never heard of that condition - that sounds nasty!
> 
> I would make up energy drinks to take with me if I had that condition and eat when I got back.
> 
> ...



It sounds worse than it is to be completely honest, but that may be down to the type I have and learning how to deal with it. There are some types that sound absolutely hideous, EG, liquid diets, feeding tubes, massive weight loss, malnutrition.

The 750ml bottles I have aren't that good, they leak or it takes a massive suck just to get some liquid out of them. I have been toying with the idea of a Camelbak for a while, may just have to have a proper look at them.


----------



## Vantage (12 Mar 2018)

Depression, anxiety and anger management issues. I don't go off on killing sprees, but I snap way too quickly.
Diabetes type 1 and it's subsequent poor control has lead to...
Diabetic retinopathy. Night rides can be tricky due to not being able to see a damn thing in the road.
High blood pressure.
Blocked arteries in both legs and my neck...The former making them tire easily and the latter causing the stoke.
Some recently discovered kidney issues. On 8 pills a day. I rattle going over speed humps.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (13 Mar 2018)

I just wanted to make sure that everyone knows- when I 'like' your post I like the fact that you still get up and ride and live and enjoy yourself despite these issues, not that I like your health problems or the fact that you suffer them...


----------



## ColinJ (13 Mar 2018)

Yes, the 'Like' label seems a bit unfortunate at times, doesn't it! CC did experiment with a selection of different options but they were not well received so the forum reverted to just the 'Like' option.


----------



## mjr (15 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> I've struggled with the question. I've two conditions that could affect my cycling but don't normally. One is random and can be controlled by eschewing certain current fashions. The other doesn't directly affect it but the statin treatment I suffered for it for 10+ years led to extreme muscle pain, mostly while cycling.


Actually, they do affect my cycling, as I was reminded by some travel insurers refusing to quote this year. The intersection of insurers who cover cycle touring, cover four unlikely-to-be-lethal-if-treated conditions, don't dictate clothing and don't have an altitude limit is a rather small pool, mostly very expensive and seems to be shrinking. More in https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/insurance-touring-above-1000-metres.231628/


----------



## antnee (16 Feb 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> An after effect from epilepsy as a kid is riding in winter when the sun is low and the light flickers with tree and hedge branches. I have to look away from the flickering light, which is roughly 90° away from the direction I'm heading. This can be a little exciting sometimes!


 
Well fancy Someone with the same problem though I didn't give it much thought until reading you post I took to wearing sunglasses to see if that cured the problem which it did to a certain extent until Going into an under pass or somewhere similar


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Feb 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> You must be right about that - I've never seen an ox with a hankie.
> 
> On a more serious note, I've had more colds and sniffles since I packed in smoking a couple of months ago than I've had for years.
> 
> I believe that's quite a common reaction to coming off the tabs.


It was the opposite for me. I rarely get a cold at all these days and if I do they are over & done in just a few days. When I smoked a cold could take 2 or 3 weeks to fully go away.
The other benefit was being able to take a deep breath first thing in the morning without coughing my lungs up!


----------



## antnee (16 Feb 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> It was the opposite for me. I rarely get a cold at all these days and if I do they are over & done in just a few days. When I smoked a cold could take 2 or 3 weeks to fully go away.
> The other benefit was being able to take a deep breath first thing in the morning without coughing my lungs up!



OK Yes I smoked for 30 years and the colds I got then lasted a lot longer but now they don't come to anything or I just get the sneezes Though one thing I would be keen to know is any of you think that the after effects of a long time smoking causes shortness of breath? As it certainly seems to with me


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2019)

antnee said:


> OK Yes I smoked for 30 years and the colds I got then lasted a lot longer but now they don't come to anything or I just get the sneezes Though one thing I would be keen to know is any of you think that the after effects of a long time smoking causes shortness of breath? As it certainly seems to with me


Yes it’s called COPD

Have you discussed with Dr?

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/chronic-obstructive-pulmonary-disease-copd/causes/


----------



## youngoldbloke (16 Feb 2019)

Not only COPD, but also atherosclerosis. I smoked for 30 years or so, and I very much regret it - 5 cardiac stents, narrowed arteries, peripheral arterial disease affecting both legs. It's really not worth it.
https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/atherosclerosis/


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Feb 2019)

I haven't experienced anything like that.


----------



## youngoldbloke (16 Feb 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I haven't experienced anything like that.


How old are you? Heart disease started to show in my 40s, the arterial disease began to cause problems in my late 60s. 99% sure that smoking was a major factor.


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Feb 2019)

youngoldbloke said:


> How old are you? Heart disease started to show in my 40s, the arterial disease began to cause problems in my late 60s. 99% sure that smoking was a major factor.


Well I'm certainly no spring chicken. 

<----- That pic was taken in 1964.


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2019)

Well, my cycling is affected by the fact that I have no arms, no legs, and no torso.

I gave up while I was a head.


----------



## youngoldbloke (16 Feb 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I haven't experienced anything like that.






Kempstonian said:


> Well I'm certainly no spring chicken.
> 
> <----- That pic was taken in 1964.


- you're doing well then! Must be doing something right.​


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2019)

antnee said:


> Well fancy Someone with the same problem though I didn't give it much thought until reading you post I took to wearing sunglasses to see if that cured the problem which it did to a certain extent until Going into an under pass or somewhere similar


And the fear of "catching epilepsy" is what stops more people saying that it's a problem for them. Too many instant restrictions.

Because you don't like strobe lighting, doesn't mean you have to stop cyclling.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Because you don't like strobe lighting, doesn't mean you have to stop cyclling.


But watch out for bright sunshine through trees or railings at the side of the road when riding quickly... (AFAIK) I don't suffer from epilepsy, but I do struggle with that level of flickering!


----------

